# Dio is Dead !!!



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2010)

Ronnie James Dio, of Rainbow, Black Sabbath, Dio and Heaven and Hell fame, the great heavy metal vocalist who first popularized the Devil's Horns symbol, is sadly no more with us.

:CiobarAbt2Cry:

Source: All over the internet

RIP Dio


----------



## ancientrites (May 19, 2010)

DIO RIP.

seems no one here listens to metal music.


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

RIP Dio,you will be missed.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 19, 2010)

RIP.you wont be missed  i've been crying buckets over one of my favourite band getting disbanded today though ;(


----------



## asingh (May 19, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Man....! SH$$, SH$$,SH$$,SH$$,SH$$,SH$$,SH$$,SH$$,SH$$. Hell No...!

Man, I just saw this line while logging in (not sure how I missed it), and was praying it is related to something else. Oh man, oh man. He was my favorite. Temple of the King, Dont talk to Strangers....Heaven and Hell. oooh man....damn...! This just made my day..sh$$. You do not know how sad I am. 
.
.
.
.
Top of my head...


> If your circle stays unbroken then your a lucky man, cause it never never never has for me.
> In the palace of the virgin lies the chalice to a soul, and its likely you might find the answer there.
> 
> -R.J.Dio - Invisible


Today the circle broke. For sure.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

RIP Dio.


----------



## metalfan (May 28, 2010)

I cant believe me seeing this RIP METAL FATHER


----------



## XTerminator (May 28, 2010)

frankly i dont give 2 sh1ts coz i dont like any of the metal acts he was a part of


----------



## metalfan (May 28, 2010)

If u Dont give a **** for his death then dont even give a small piece of it here in dis thread LAMER


----------



## skippednote (May 29, 2010)

Ronnie was the face of Metal. He will be missed by all. The album Heaven and Hell proves how great he was.

RIP DIO


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2010)

Guys please keep flaming off this thread. While you can hate anyone in a free country like ours, have some sense as to what is the right place and time to show it...


----------



## Dibya9999 (May 30, 2010)

well i knew it today! R.I.P


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 8, 2010)

> If u Dont give a **** for his death then dont even give a small piece of it here in dis thread LAMER



look who's emotional.prolly a person who listened to the only Dio song ever 'holy diver'.poseur.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> look who's emotional.prolly a person who listened to the only Dio song ever 'holy diver'.poseur.



..........


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

everyone respects dio for his early achievements but he was hardly noticeable to any metal fan of this generation.heaven and hell was good,i'll admit but dio was a junkie


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

^thats some answer.hope people here realised this.


----------



## skippednote (Jun 9, 2010)

Every Metalhead who admires Heavy Metal (not the junk Nu-metal or metalcore) will find Dio a great singer.

PS - Personal opinion.
but if you wanna tell me that metalcore or nu metal is awesome. Then keep it to yourself. And dont try to piss me off or you will be owned (believe me i'll pwn u in ur own S**T)


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

> And dont try to piss me off or you will be owned (believe me i'll pwn u in ur own S**T)



 i'm scared


----------



## skippednote (Jun 9, 2010)

That was just to get some respect for the Late Dio


----------



## qwe1 (Jun 9, 2010)

by god!! plz don't say metalcore sucks outside this country.real metal fans will literally piss in your holes

ps: there is nothing as "heavy" metal.thats a misnomer created by idiotic mainstream metal bands/fans who don't understand the genre they play/listen


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow, what is wrong with you people. Xterminator be warned stop throwing flame bait all over the place. If you didn't like Dio or whatever you clearly had the option of staying off the thread. Everyone else, kill the potty mouth as it is we have a hard time keeping the board clean of spam . The last thing we need is going through posts and editing it clean.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 9, 2010)

@filled void i thought everybody had a right to express their views,and i too have done so without offending any particular person on this thread.

on the other hand



> And dont try to piss me off or you will be owned (believe me i'll pwn u in ur own S**T)





> If u Dont give a **** for his death then dont even give a small piece of it here in dis thread LAMER


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 10, 2010)

> @filled void i thought everybody had a right to express their views,and i too have done so without offending any particular person on this thread.


Sigh, In simple words try to refrain from posting merely to provoke people who do appreciate the celebrity in question. Is this that hard to comprehend? 

As for the rest, did you fail to read the rest of my post? As I said earlier the warning goes out to all.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> frankly i dont give 2 sh1ts coz i dont like any of the metal acts he was a part of


We all loved Dio and  will do so forever.

*Edit by FilledVoid*
The Poster has been already warned about provocative posts. There's no need to go out of your way and do it again. Again people stick to the topic and disregard anything else. Thanks.


----------



## XTerminator (Jun 10, 2010)

^ you should know your role and see that this was posted way before you even entered the topic.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

Currently listening to his Rainbow songs. Temple of the King....


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

XTerminator_09 said:


> ^ you should know your role and see that this was posted way before you even entered the topic.


I entered this thread way before you,the 3rd post in this thread is mine.
Dug out an old rainbow compilation Man on The Silver Mountain never sounded so good before,what a voice this man had!


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

I personally feel, he had one of the best rock voices. At par with Rob Halford of Judas Priest. His merger with Ritchie Blackmore in Rainbow was phenomenal. It was sad that R.Blackmore had an immense ego and never got along with anyone. Apparently after Ronnie J. Dio joined Black Sabbath, Ozzy during his stage shows, used to burn an effigy of a short midget which had an uncanny resemblance to Dio. Dio was short in stature....!


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes Rob Halford is great too,so is Bruce Dickinson.I still have one Judas Priest poster(got from rock street journal) hanging in my room.


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

^^
Yea, Bruce "air raid" Dickinson. They can stretch it, far, and then beyond that. 

Blood Red Skies...?


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeh Hallford at his best in that...you don`t make me,you dont break me you wont take me to the blood red skies...what a song..


----------

